# New little buddy!!!!



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a friend near me that had some babies.
Haven't seen all of them, bu I'm getting One. The parents were dumbos, the mom agouti the pops is hooded.
She is a few months behind my girls but I think it will work fine.
I will update name and pics this Sunday  EEEEEEEEEEEEEE! My first mischief

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww. Any idea what color she is? Name ideas? I'm happy to help come up with names, lol!


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

All I know is a mix of agutis (spelling?) And hooded. Mom was a cream and gray hooded, dad was similar colour. Oh, and dumbos!! :beer:

She said she had a real spunky girl for adeline to be hyper with that was cream gray hooded dumbo, but I will have a few to choose from.
Have a picture of One but it says I'm over my limit. Gotta fix that so. Can show y'all my girl tomorow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

She.is.so.CUTE!
But still skiddish, hrr faimly of 12 ladies is different than her soon to before faimly of three

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I deleted all the old photos, some in my threads dissapeared. Guss thats just how it is. Anywho, no official name yet, though I like the previous ownes name "hippy"  she said that and my dirty hippy self nearly jumped lol.
Will post more soon, she was scared, but after discovering honeydew she is apparently my hest buddy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

They honey is unrelated but thought it was cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dawww so cute  I was over my limit too so started using photobucket.com...its pretty easy to use & shows the whole pic rather than a thumbnail.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Hehe, if Hippy makes you happy, keep the name!


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

socal_sarah said:


> Hehe, if Hippy makes you happy, keep the name!


I am and we are adopting her sister dippy hopefully tomorrow 
My girlfriend is seeming to chsnge her mind on them lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

She's so cute! Waitin' to see them pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

CUTIES!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> CUTIES!!! Congrats!


Trading my old kindle for a digi came tomorow and will have better pics. Also setting up photobucket

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

The last One is just me being shady 

The stubby tail is dippy
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

